# L1b to H1b



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

I am currently in L1b ... My visa expired on Dec 2nd ... My company has filed an extension ... The case is it may get approved or rejected ...I am planning if apply h1 b fresh petition for 2014-2015 ... If it gets rejected I need to go back to India ... My question is 
1) Is it possible to apply h1b
2) if they apply H1b ... Which will be treated as current location if in case I go back to India 


Please advise me ... Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

karthikgeek said:


> I am currently in L1b ... My visa expired on Dec 2nd ... My company has filed an extension ... The case is it may get approved or rejected ...I am planning if apply h1 b fresh petition for 2014-2015 ... If it gets rejected I need to go back to India ... My question is 1) Is it possible to apply h1b 2) if they apply H1b ... Which will be treated as current location if in case I go back to India Please advise me ... Thanks a lot in advance




Please advise me


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You cannot apply for H1B only an appropriate employer can. Work for H1B approved 2014 starts October 2014. Unless your L1 gets approved you have to leave the US as soon as you receive the rejection notice.
I am not aware of AoS L1 to H1B.


----------

